# Rack of Lamb



## BrianGSDTexoma (Aug 7, 2021)

First off  let me just say me just say make sure your meat is thawed!  Things started out where I found my Inkbird Thermometer I been missing for weeks!  I searched everywhere several times!  I have an old style metal lunch box I keep remotes in.  I went to pull my Roku remote out and got my Inkbird.  I have given up seeing that again.  Than got the Lamb on.  Figured about 10 minutes.  After 30 minutes figured something wrong with thermometer and got a another one.  Well one hour later starting to get to temp.  As you can see burned the legs off try to get to temp.  I showing you the best as the other half still raw!.  Gordon Ramsey would of had a fit!  I really like that tomato relish I made.  I could eat it everyday!  I going to see if can find some more green tomatoes.  I need enough to get through winter!


----------



## JLeonard (Aug 7, 2021)

Yikes! Well at least you found your Inkbird!

Jim


----------



## sandyut (Aug 7, 2021)

I like my lamb medium rare, so looks like it worked out for my taste.  I'll be right over!


----------



## SmokinEdge (Aug 7, 2021)

That lamb looks delicious. Sorry for the trouble, but I’d take that lamb off your hands and never look back.


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 7, 2021)

That's Not Burnt, That's Flavor!
I like a nice char on my meat and I like it med-rare to rare, so that actually doesn't look too bad to me.
Yeah, frozen meat isn't ideal to work with and cremating those bones is a lil'too much, but live and learn.
Slice them chops and sear them if a little too raw.

But really with smaller/thinner cuts of meat, for me getting a decent maillard effect is always an issue without overcooking.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Aug 7, 2021)

Nice cook Brian, I personally would have been all over that final plated shot!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Aug 7, 2021)

I'm with the others... I'd sure eat it! Looks good! I don't eat the bones anyway. 

Ryan


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 7, 2021)

Yeah Buddy, I like Rack of Lamb, period. Rare, Medium, even Med/Well. Next time, Wrap them Bones in a couple layers of Foil and expose the last 30 minutes for a nice presentation...JJ


----------



## Smoking Allowed (Aug 8, 2021)

What JJ said. It's some work, but I wrap the bones individually. They can be wrapped as a group, too.


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 8, 2021)

Dang, that is one good looking meal!
Al


----------

